# Vaporesso s skrrr tank coil change



## Unicorn (11/12/19)

Hi guys, i just bought the vaporesso gen kit with s skrrr tank. 

I want to know, how do u change the coil and glass? Whenever i vape i get dry hits. 

Can anyone help me please? i am still new to this


----------



## CashKat88 (11/12/19)

First thing you would do is unscrew the base and the coil should come off with the base and then the glass will be free as well to remove, unscrew the coil from the base and screw on a new one to the base and put back together the same way, i know those tanks can be tight sometimes so many try using a wet towel or cloth to twist it apart or if you have, some rubber gloves, check the image i posted below to see how the tank goes together

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Unicorn (11/12/19)

Than


CashKat88 said:


> First thing you would do is unscrew the base and the coil should come off with the base and then the glass will be free as well to remove, unscrew the coil from the base and screw on a new one to the base and put back together the same way, i know those tanks can be tight sometimes so many try using a wet towel or cloth to twist it apart or if you have, some rubber gloves, check the image i posted below to see how the tank goes together
> View attachment 185134



@CashKat88 Thank you so much, i finally got it right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (12/12/19)

Unicorn said:


> Than
> 
> 
> @CashKat88 Thank you so much, i finally got it right.



No Problem at all, that's what this forum is for

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

